# Fett - Frage an die Schmierstoffexperten



## xc_fahrer (19. Oktober 2013)

Lagerfett gibt es im KFZ-Handel ab ca. 2 Euro pro 400g-Kartusche.  Man kann auch an die 7 Euro zahlen, wenn es von Edelmarken wie LiquiMoly ist. Also ein Kilopreis um die 10 Euro. Aber das sind immer noch lächerliche Preise verglichen mit den Fahrradfetten:

DURA-ACE-Fett:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18790_Dura-Ace-Fett-.html

Kilopreis 

Etwas billiger, aber immer noch kein Schnäppchen

Shimano Lagerfett
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3777_Lagerfett-.html

Soweit ich weiß (aus Sicherheitsdatenblatt), wird das Zeug von der Klüber GmbH hergestellt, die sich auf die Herstellung von Spezielschmierstoffen  spezialisiert haben. 


Hat denn das Zeug besondere Eigenschaften, außer das auf der Verpackung Shimano steht?


----------



## memphis35 (19. Oktober 2013)

Aus deinem Link



> Features:
> 
> - schmiert und reduziert Reibung
> - garantiert die optimale Lebensdauer für die Komponenten
> ...



Genau das verspricht auch das günstige Lagerfett vom Baumarkt . Also zahle ich z.b. nicht für den Namen sondern nehme das günstige .
Empfehlung : auch noch teuer http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j...0q7eY3EJd-2Dyqw&bvm=bv.54934254,d.d2k&cad=rja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (19. Oktober 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Hat denn das Zeug besondere Eigenschaften, außer das auf der Verpackung Shimano steht?



Das kann dir niemand ohne Datenblatt sagen. Hierfür solltest
du dich mit Klüber oder Shimano in Verbindung setzen. Ich kann
dir aber berichten, was meine Schmierstoffe pro 400ml kosten:
40-100 Euro. Teilweise mit Trockenschmierstoffen wie MoS2,
Graphit oder PTFE (nur Federgabel).

Motorex Grease 2000 ist recht gut. Dank der Calcium-Seife ist
es sogar sehr haftstark und wasserbeständig. 850g/22 Euro.
Es ist auch für Federgabeln mit Fettschmierung geeignet.

Alternative OKS 403 400ml / 16,50 Euro

Hierbei handelt es sich um sehr wasserbeständige Schmierstoffe.
Für den "perfekten" Leichtlauf, verwendet man wieder andere.

Das von @ memphis35 genannte, kann man auch nehmen.


Tipp: Wenn man den Schmierstoff tauscht, empfiehlt es sich
das Lager rückstandsfrei zu reinigen, damit der Schmierstoff
perfekt haften kann und eine ausgeprägte Trennwirkung zwischen
den Reibpartnern ermöglicht wird.


Allgemeines: Das Fett "LB-100" von Campagnolo und das Kettenöl
"Oil of Rohloff" wird auch von Klüber hergestellt.


----------



## keF (19. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage.

Kann ich das Galli Fett für meine Naben-Lager verwenden?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

Immer eine Frage der Zielsetzung. 
Lange Lebensdauer oder hohe Performace? 
Es ist gibt kein gut oder böse!

a) Lange Lebensdauer --> gute Schutzwirkung vor schädigenden Einflüssen. Zäh, rel. hoher Rollwiderstand. 
b) Hohe Performace: geringer Reibungswiderstand. geringer Schutz gegen schädigende Einflüsse. 

Galli Fett ist sehr weit Richtung dem Fall a)  zuzuordnen.
z. B. Motoröl optimiert den Fall b)

Alles eine Sache der Präferenzen die man setzt. 

Wenn mir die Lebensdauer eines Lagers wurscht ist (Wettberwerb) dann schau ich zu dass ich den Rollwiderstand meiner Lager minimiere. Ist das Lager nach dem Wettkampf i. A., dann wird es ersetzt. 

Fahr ich mit dem Bike durch die Sahara, dann darf das Lager nicht kollabieren. Der Fall b) hat untergeordnete Priorität. 

Die Zielsetzung musst du selber definieren.


----------



## Dr_Stone (19. Oktober 2013)

Alles sehr theoretisch.





keF schrieb:


> Kann ich das Galli Fett für meine Naben-Lager verwenden?


Es kommt drauf an, wie wichtig dir Haltbarkeit, Leichtlauf und andere Sachen sind.


----------



## xc_fahrer (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal, daß bei den Fahrradlagern i.d.R. die Wasserbeständigkeit die wichtigste Eigenschaft ist, da die Lager ja nicht hochbelastet sind, aber zwecks Leichtlauf eher schlecht gedichtet sind. Die Frage ist, ob die Shimano-Fette da besser sind, als die üblichen Universal- oder Wälzlagerfette aus dem Baumarkt.

Das Galli-Fett kenne ich schon seit Jahrzehnten. Wurde früher als Campagnolo-Fett verkauft. Naja, was besonderes ist das nicht. Das ist irgend eine Schmiere mit Feststoffanteilen mit angeblichen Notlaufeigenschaften. Sowas wird auch in 400g-Kartuschen für 3 Euro verkauft.

Früher (vor über 25 Jahren) gab es von Shimano ein Dura-ACE-Fett, das man fast gar nicht von den Fingern abwaschen konnte. Das gibt es aber aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht mehr.


----------



## xc_fahrer (20. Oktober 2013)

Beim Rennrad habe ich an der Hinterradnabe öfters Fett/Wassergemisch, beim MTB hatte ich das bisher nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß der Wasserbeschuß beim Rennrad stärker ist.


----------



## Dr_Stone (21. Oktober 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Durch die Fettpresse kann man das Fett gezielt&bequem dorthin bringen, wo es nötig ist. Das herumgezaubere mit einem Schraubendreher wöllte ich mir nicht mehr wirklich antun.


Das ist auch besser so. Seit langem verwende ich daher immer
Einwegspritzen. Und schneller geht es auch.



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> *Shimano lassen sich ihren Namen auf der Tube bezahlen.*
> Das Zeug macht seine Sache gut.


Wenn Klüber dahinter steckt ist diese Aussage relativ.



xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Beim Rennrad habe ich an der Hinterradnabe öfters Fett/Wassergemisch, beim MTB hatte ich das bisher nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß der Wasserbeschuß beim Rennrad stärker ist.


Eher an schlechten beziehungsweiße falschen Dichtungen.



xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß bei den Fahrradlagern i.d.R. die Wasserbeständigkeit die wichtigste Eigenschaft ist, da die Lager ja nicht hochbelastet sind, aber zwecks Leichtlauf eher schlecht gedichtet sind.


Die Lager müssen je nach Einsatzzweck sehr hohe Belastung durch
Schläge und Vibrationen standhalten. Diese Einflüsse muss das
Fett abdecken.
Wenn man einen niedrigen Reibwert möchte, muss das Fett auch
eine perfekte Einglättung der Oberfläche unterstützen.



> Die Frage ist, ob die Shimano-Fette da besser sind, als die üblichen Universal- oder Wälzlagerfette aus dem Baumarkt.


Natürlich. Sonst bräuchte man nicht mal Spezial-Schmierstoffe für
Windkraftwerke, damit der Verschleiß gesenkt und der Reibwert
verringert wird.
In diesem Fall sollte man besonders im Winter den Unterschied
merken.


----------



## xrated (21. Oktober 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> a) rel. hoher Rollwiderstand.
> b) geringer Reibungswiderstand.



Wenn das was ausmachen würde, dann würden alle Konuslager fahren. In ein Lager gehören Hochdruckfette die auch was aushalten. Aber heute hat man eh fast überall Cartridgelager.

Ich kenne das Galli nicht, aber wenn es ähnlich dem Hanseline Titanfett ist, dass würde ich nicht bei Lagerkugeln verwenden sondern eher als Montagefett.


----------



## xc_fahrer (21. Oktober 2013)

> . In ein Lager gehören Hochdruckfette die auch was aushalten.


Mit EP-Zusätzen werben ja schon billigste Baumarktfette. Nur noch  im Landhandel gibt es noch die simplen, Calcium-verseiften Abschmierfette im handlichen 20kg-Gebinde. 


xrated schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Galli nicht, aber wenn es ähnlich dem Hanseline Titanfett ist, dass würde ich nicht bei Lagerkugeln verwenden sondern eher als Montagefett.


Ja, sieht dem Zeug zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Das Zeug wurde ja schon für 25 Jahren von Campagnolo in Rente geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 

Diese blumigen Umschreibungen braucht man nicht fürchten; Ein passendes günstiges Fett, könnt ihr im Fachhandel über die Bezeichnung nach DIN 51825 finden.  

Erläuterung zur Bezeichnung: http://www.winix.de/schmierfette/schmierfett.html

Für die Lager von einem Fahrrad ist ein K2K-30 Fett meiner Meinung nach absolut ausreichend.

K -> Schmierfette für Wälzlager, Gleitlager und Gleitflächen

2 -> Viskostitätsklasse 1 fließt gut aber auch leicht raus, an 3 bleibt super im Lager, aaber auch sämtlicher Dreck bleibt haften. 2 ist guter Kompromis.

K -> +120°C obere Gebrauchstemperatur, Gibt gleichzeit auch auskunft über die Oxidations- und Wasserbeständigkeit 0-90 ( keine Einflüsse ) oder 1-90 ( kaum Einflüsse ) Genaueres steht im Datenblatt, reicht aber in jedem Fall aus.

-30 -> -30° untere Gebrauchstemperatur reichen für unsere Winter vollkommen aus. -20° ist schon relativ knapp, da das Fett auch bei 0°C dann schon ziemlich steif wird. 

Wer möchte, kann auch ein KP ( KP -> Hochdruckbeständig ) nehmen. Macht man mit Sicherheit nichts falsch mit, aus technischer Sicht ist dies jedoch nicht zwingend nötig und verlängert die Lebensdauer nicht wesentlich.

Es sind KF2K Fette erhätlich. Diese werden als besonders Wasser- und Staubunempfindlich angepriesen... Erreicht wird dies hauptsächlich durch die Festschmierstoffanteile wie zB Graphit. Wer hier nicht regelmäßig und ordentlich wartet, wird zwar immer schnell aber nicht lang unterwegs sein. Der Festschmierstoff setzt sich auf den Laufflächen ab und veringert die Lagerluft... Das Reinigen ist deutlich aufwendiger bis unmöglich... Würde ich eher von abraten.

Spezielle Seewasserfeste Fette werden auch beworben... Der Schutz ist, dass immer genug und unverbrauchtes Fett im Lager ist und damit Feuchtigkeit und Luft garnicht erst an das Lager kommen. Um dies zu erreichen, sind die Fette für marinen Gebrauch stärker haftend ( NGLI 3 oder höher... ) Nachteile: s.o.

Alles was anderem Verdicker als Lithiumseife basiert, ist für den Einsatz am Fahrrad als Lagerfett nicht verkehrt, übertrieb und meinst auch mit Nachteilen verbunden, welche es letztendlich uninteressant machen.

Die ganzen Wunderfette der verschiedenen Anbieter, welche mit besonderen Zutaten werben, habe ich noch nie ausprobiert... Schaut man auch die Datenblätter, wenn es den welche gibt, verbirgt sich dahinter eher ein Standardprodukt mit schönerer Packung und exotischer Farbe. Bin da skeptisch.

Beim Hersteller sollte man schon einer der bekannten Marken vertrauen, da man ansonsten Gefahr läuft etwas auf altem Frittenfettniveau liegendes angedreht zu bekommen. 

Für eine Kartusche sollte man irgendwo zwischen 3-8 hinlegen müssen, je nach dem wo man hingeht.

Eine 200g Tube kostet schon mal leicht über 10, dafür ist es bei geringem Bedarf praktischer.

Wichtig: Das Lagerfett muss qualitativ einen gewissen Stadard erfüllen, viel wichtiger ist jedoch ein regelmäßiges und kurzes Nachschmierintervall, und ab und an auch ordentlicher Säuberung des Altfettes.

Hoffe hiermit ein wenig Klarheit in das Thema 'Lagerfett' gebracht zu haben.

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## xc_fahrer (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank für die aufschlußreichen Erläuterungen.

Ich hab davon neulich eine Kartusche aus dem Landhandel für 3,50 Euro mitgenommen:

http://www.korb-schmierstoffe.de/produkt.php?key=TOTAL MULTIS 2

Das sollte also nicht nur für das quietschende Gartentor sondern auch fürs Radl reichen, oder?


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. Oktober 2013)

Man kann es verwenden.


----------



## GrillMeister (24. Oktober 2013)

KP2K-25 -> Taugt


----------



## cytrax (24. Oktober 2013)

Motorex Grease 2000! Das Zeug is einfach genial


----------



## goegolo (24. Oktober 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> vielen Dank für die aufschlußreichen Erläuterungen.
> 
> ...



Wie steht es mit der Verwendbarkeit von blauem lithiumverseiftem Langzeitfett mit der NLGI-Klasse 2? 
z.B.: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140940267203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/400g-Ravenol...teile_Zubehör_Landtechnik&hash=item2a14a99d50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

sehr interessanter thread!

was ist vom pm 600 military grease zu halten?
ein toller name mit wenig dahinter, oder doch was gutes?

http://www.oilcenter.com/ProductInformationSheets/N-Z/PM600.pdf

es wird hier oft zur schmierung von federgabeln empfohlen.

auch ich schmiere damit meine gabel. 
wenn ich mir jetzt den temperaturbereich angucke, ist es wohl kein wunder, dass die gabel bei niedrigen temperaturen nicht mehr vernüntig funktioniert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Ui, ui ui, da wird aber gleich wieder völlig vereinfacht. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass deine Gabel auch eine Dämpfung hat? Und dass die Dämpfung i.d. R. durch Einschränkung von Ölfluß geschieht? Was meinst du wass passiert, wenn das Dämpfungesöl 20 K kälter ist? Was mit dem Gummi der ganzen Dichtungen passiert lasse ich mal unberücksichtigt. 

Das Military Grease (Liquid O-Ring® PM600 military grease laut der Service Manuals ) wird von RS seit einiger Zeit statt der Judy Butter empfohlen. Im Gegensatz zur Judy Butter ist das Zeug deutlich zäher und klebriger. 
Bleibt also sicherlich länger dort wo es sein sollte und wird nicht so schnell ausgewaschen. Ob das bei niedrigen Temperaturen merkbar steifer wird, und sich das überhaupt im Gesamtsystem bemerkbar macht wird man wohl nicht so einfach heraus bekommen.


----------



## xrated (24. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist vom pm 600 military grease zu halten?
> ein toller name mit wenig dahinter, oder doch was gutes?



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt weil ich nicht 100 Fettsorten daheim haben will. Hier gibt es auch jemand der es zu wissen scheint aber nicht preisgibt.


----------



## memphis35 (24. Oktober 2013)

Das PM 900 ist auch für tiefere Temperaturen ausgewiesen . Aber ich würde das Zeugs niemals kaufen 
Grund : vom PM 600 Datenblatt
Shelf Life
(unopened container)
Two years

Soll also lt. Datenblatt nur 2 Jahre lagerfähig sein und wie ich annehme geöffnet eher kürzer .


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Und was passiert nach 2 Jahren? Wird es dann schimmlig, versteinert es, verwandelt es sich in Wasser? 
Das ist doch auch nur Fett. Selbst wenn da irgend welche Zauber Additive drin sind, komplett unbrauchbar wird es mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## xrated (24. Oktober 2013)

US 72293883 - LIQUILON Oil Center Research (November 1969)

TREATED IMPROVED POLYTETRAFLUOROETHYLENE, SOLD AS AN INGREDIENT IN GENERAL PURPOSE LUBRICANTS ;

http://www.trademarken.com/trademark/72293883?i=LIQUILON-OIL_CENTER_RESEARCH_INC

= PTFE


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Meine Fresse: Fett ist Fett! Lieber öfter schmieren und vom Dreck der sich unweigerlich im Fett absetzt befreien, als 3,50 Euro (ist ja auch das teuerste Bauteil am Rad) mehr auszugeben.
Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt... Hat schon mein Opa gesagt!

Die wenigsten machen mal das Steuerkopflager auf und schmieren nach - wenn die wüssten was nach einer Weile da drin klebt...


----------



## Dr_Stone (25. Oktober 2013)

*Fett - Frage an die Schmierstoffexperten*
und überwiegend antworten die Laien. 
Fehlerquote: hoch


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Man muss aber beim Fahrrad keinen Doktor  dafür haben. 
Weder geht es wie bei Windkraftanlagen zu, noch ist es ein quitschendes Gartentor.

Meine Laien-Erfahrung (!) ist aber, dass öfter und überhaupt schmieren mehr bringt als einmal und teuer schmieren. Vor allem RICHTIG schmieren und nicht nur drüber kleben und den alten Rotz drin lassen. Selbstverständlich kann man in Sachen Fett und Schmierung auch atomare und marketingtechnische Unterschiede feststellen...


----------



## Dr_Stone (25. Oktober 2013)

Was waren die bisherigen Schmierstoffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (25. Oktober 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Was meinst du was passiert, wenn das DÃ¤mpfungesÃ¶l 20 K kÃ¤lter ist?


-293 Â°C. Ob da noch jemand fÃ¤hrt.



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Was mit dem Gummi der ganzen Dichtungen passiert lasse ich mal unberÃ¼cksichtigt.


NBR ist fÃ¼r Mindesttemperaturen von ungefÃ¤hr -30Â°C und -38Â°C geeignet.  



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das PM600 wird von RockShox seit einiger Zeit statt der Judy Butter empfohlen. *Ob das bei niedrigen Temperaturen merkbar steifer wird, und sich das Ã¼berhaupt im Gesamtsystem bemerkbar macht wird man wohl nicht so einfach heraus bekommen.*


Der Unterschied ist sehr gut spÃ¼rbar. ->



k_star schrieb:


> auch ich schmiere damit meine gabel. wenn ich mir jetzt den temperaturbereich angucke, ist es wohl kein wunder, dass die gabel bei niedrigen temperaturen nicht mehr vernÃ¼ntig funktioniert.


Ist schlieÃlich ein Hochtemperaturfett.
FÃ¼r Mittelamerika, Afrika und Co. bestimmt sehr gut.



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Und was passiert nach 2 Jahren? Wird es dann schimmlig, versteinert es, verwandelt es sich in Wasser?


Wenn man es als Metapher liest, hast du recht. Nach dieser Zeit kann es sein,
dass die weitere Alterung beschleunigt wird. In diesem Einsatzgebiet wird die
Alterung Ã¼berwiegend durch Sauerstoff hervorgerufen. Der Sauerstoff fÃ¼hrt zu
chemischen Reaktionen, die das Fett altern lassen. Das Ergebnis davon kann sein,
dass das Fett verharzt oder zu einer Art Lack wird. Dieses Zeug klebt dann sehr
gut auf der OberflÃ¤che. ZusÃ¤tzlich werden sich die Eigenschaften grundlegend
verschlechtern.



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nur Fett. Selbst wenn da irgend welche Zauber Additive drin sind, *komplett unbrauchbar wird es mit Sicherheit nicht.*


Das nicht. Aber die Eigenschaften werden immer schlechter.



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Lieber Ã¶fter schmieren und vom Dreck der sich unweigerlich im Fett absetzt befreien, als 3,50 Euro mehr auszugeben.


Wenn das passiert ist die Dichtung einfach nur schlecht.
Oder der Schmierstoff nicht fÃ¼r diesen Zweck geeignet. (Dichtwirkung, WasserbestÃ¤ndig, Gut Haftend)



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wer gut schmiert, der gut fÃ¤hrt... Hat schon mein Opa gesagt!


FrÃ¼her war das so. FrÃ¼her â¦ alias Stauferfett



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Die wenigsten machen mal das Steuerkopflager auf und schmieren nach *- wenn die wÃ¼ssten was nach einer Weile da drin klebt...*


Fett von schlechter QualitÃ¤t. Schmutz weniger.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Fett von schlechter Qualität. Schmutz weniger.



Ähm... du hast im vielen Sachen Recht, da jetzt aber nicht so.


----------



## Dr_Stone (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab schon genügend Steuersätze gewartet.
Wenn überhaupt, liegt es wieder am schlechten
Fett. Gute Dichtungen verlängern die Intervalle
nochmals.
Gealtertes Fett wird auch dunkler oder gar schwarz.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Oktober 2013)

DrStone, 
Ein bisschen bessere Recherchen bitte bevor du große Töne spuckst. So ein bisschen was ist bei mir aus der Schulbildung Physik schon hängen geblieben. 
Wenn ich mal Wiki zitieren darf: 


> Die Temperaturdifferenz-Angabe Grad (grd) ist durch das Kelvin abgelöst worden. Bis 1967 lautete der Einheitenname _Grad Kelvin_, das Einheitenzeichen war °K.


 
Alles weitere überlasse ich dann dir.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Na, ja... was wird denn Standard auf die Räder draufgeklatscht? Seltenst die guten Steuersätze, seltens ein gutes Fett. Ergo, oft schmieren hilft als Workaround. Oder Lager wechseln - vollkommen klar. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, bin vollkommen bei dir. Nur ich kann aus einem Fiat Uno keinen XXX machen damit er schneller fährt. Wenn ich ihn so belasse hilft ein Ölwechsel. Wenn ich einen Hochleistungsmotor einbaue, brauche ich auch das gute Öl, klar.


----------



## Dr_Stone (25. Oktober 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Na, ja... was wird denn Standard auf die Räder draufgeklatscht? Seltenst die guten Steuersätze, seltens ein gutes Fett. Ergo, oft schmieren hilft als Workaround.



Ich habe selbst einen eher billigen Steuersatz - alias: Fully für 1000 Euro.
Hierbei hilft haftstarkes und wasserbeständiges Fett sehr gut.




Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ein bisschen bessere Recherchen bitte *bevor du große Töne spuckst.*


Nur weil man schreibt: "Ob da noch jemand fährt."


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Und ich fette alle 2 Jahre.
Jetzt lass ichs, ist mir zu eingefahren...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei offenen Lagern wie Shimano Konen Lager in den Naben oder auch den einfachen Steuerlagern gehört das regelmässige reinigen und neu Fetten einfach dazu. 
Ich hab einen Satz Ultergra Naben über 70.000 km gefahren. Alle halbe Jahre neu gefettet und eingestellt. --> annähernd unkaputtbar. 
XT- Naben habe ich bisher auch keine zerstört bekommen. (Die wurden aber inzwischen auch alle verkauft ). 
Geschmiert habe ich die alle mit dem weißen Campa-, später Galli- Fett. 
Das Zeug kann also so schlecht nicht sein. Die meisten Fette die mir sonst so über den Weg kommen sind in meinen Augen nicht zäh genug um über längere Zeit das Eindringen von Wasser zu minimieren. Das PM600 hat da wieder eine ähnliche Konsistenz und Klebrigkeit wie das Galli Fett. Ob das dann aber so alterungsbeständig ist?  Laut Beschreibung ja scheinbar nicht......

Man kann auch die Dichtscheiben von Industrie Kugellagern vorsichtig herausfieseln, das ganze Innenleben ausspülen und neu fetten. Ist halt nur die Frage wie hoch der Aufwand im Vergleich zur Verlängerung der Lebensdauer des Lagers ist.


----------



## simon15zoll (25. Oktober 2013)

hallo

ich schmiere bisher jedes Lager mit schwarzem Liquimoly Gleichlaufgelenk-Fett, einfach weil es das beste Lager-Fett ist, was ich sowieso da habe. Das Zeug ist nach spätestens 2 Jahren Alltagseinsatz aus den Pedalen ausgewaschen. In den letzten neu gekauften war allerdings ein neongelbes Zeug mit noch ekligerem Fädenziehverhalten drin (nur zu wenig). Ich überlege mir ernsthaft rauszufinden, was das ist.

Zu den Gebindepreisen: ab einer gewissen Kleinheit ist das Verpacken teurer als der Inhalt. Das 60L-Fass Shimano-Gold wird wieder recht günstig sein -- nur, was willst du in 500 Jahren mit dem dann völlig zersetzen Zeug noch anfangen?

grüsse
simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (25. Oktober 2013)

simon15zoll schrieb:


> Liquimoly Gleichlaufgelenk-Fett



MOS2 Hochdruckfett, wird auch für Spurstangen am Gelenk verwendet und ich glaube am Lenkgetriebe. Was besseres gibts für offene Lager nicht.

Bei dem Hanseline Titanfett kommt mir irgendwie vor als ob das von selbst verschwindet wenn man die Teile zusammenbaut.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (26. November 2013)

simon15zoll schrieb:


> . In den letzten neu gekauften war allerdings ein neongelbes Zeug mit noch ekligerem Fädenziehverhalten drin (nur zu wenig). Ich überlege mir ernsthaft rauszufinden, was das ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne in der Farbe nur das Shimano-Fett.

Zu Galli und PM600 kann ich nur sagen dass PM600 mindestens doppelt so zäh ist wie Galli, und nochmals bedeutend zäher als PM600 ist "waterproof-Grease" von Bel-Ray


----------



## Bloodshot (23. April 2014)

Sorry wenn ich das Thema wieder anfange, aber: was braucht ein normaler Mensch an Fetten? Reicht ein Fett für das MTB (abgesehen von Gabel/Dämpfer)?


----------



## memphis35 (23. April 2014)

> was braucht ein normaler Mensch an Fetten









Und das Bike braucht ein Lagerfett .


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. April 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das Thema wieder anfange, aber: was braucht ein normaler Mensch an Fetten? Reicht ein Fett für das MTB (abgesehen von Gabel/Dämpfer)?


Motorex Grease 2000 und eine Montagepaste,
wenn das Sortiment sehr kompakt, vielseitig
und günstig sein sollte.



Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Grease 2000 ist ein Fett, dass mit Calcium verdickt wurde und somit
> extrem beständig gegen Wasser ist. Zusätzlich ist es auch sehr klebrig.
> Neben diesen grundlegenden Eigenschaften, verändert sich die Viskosität
> auch bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen nicht merkbar.
> ...


----------



## kingfrett (23. April 2014)

simon15zoll schrieb:


> ich schmiere bisher jedes Lager mit schwarzem Liquimoly Gleichlaufgelenk-Fett, einfach weil es das beste Lager-Fett ist, was ich sowieso da habe. Das Zeug ist nach spätestens 2 Jahren Alltagseinsatz aus den Pedalen ausgewaschen.



Ich nehm statt dessen seit Kindesbeinen Molykote BR2. Neulich hatte ich ein ur-ur-altes Tretlager (ja, früher hießen die noch so), also wirklich die Steinzeitausführung ohne auch nur irgendeinen Ansatz von Dichtung, aber dafür mit Lagerglocke, offenem Kugelkäfig und Kurbelsicherungskeil, zum ersten Mal seit bestimmt 15 oder 20 Jahren auseinander. Und was soll ich sagen, Kugeln und Laufflächen sahen immer noch aus wie neu. Btw, das Rad wurde bei jedem Wetter und Jahreszeit bewegt. Ausgewaschen war da nix, einzig an den Aussenrändern war das Fett ein klein wenig eingetrocknet.

Auch meinen XT-Naben-Lagern scheint es sehr gut zu tun. 

Für Gabeln, Dämpfer etc, nehm ich PM600. Vielleicht ist ja Dr. Stone irgendwann mal mit seinen Tests/Forschungen fertig, dann laß ich mich (mit konkreter Begründung!) gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. April 2014)

Die alten SKF-Tretlager (BAS, BFR, usw.) riechen irgendwie gut. Was ist denn da für ein Fett drin?


----------



## mawe (23. April 2014)

Ich nehme immer Autol TOP 2000. 
Das haftet sehr gut und wird aufgrund seiner (See-) Wasserbeständigkeit auch im Bootsbereich eingesetzt.
Die 400 gr Kartusche kostet ca. 6 Euro.


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. April 2014)

mawe schrieb:


> Das haftet sehr gut und wird aufgrund seiner *(See-) Wasserbeständigkeit auch im Bootsbereich* eingesetzt.


In der Regel sind das Fette mit einer Calcium-Seife.
Wie auch dieses.


----------

